# how many...



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

pounds of gravel do you need for a 90 gallon?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I used 50 pounds of polishd rocks in mine .


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

depends on how you want the tank to look and what type of gravel it is. I'd probably figure on 75 lbs. Put in the 50 lbs. first and if it looks good to you take the other 25 lbs. back or buy more if 75 lbs. doesn't look good.

*moved to equipment forum*


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I used 75lbs of Estes Deep River Gravel for this set-up


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

In this other 90gal I used 75lbs of Estes Black Spectrastone


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

just regular gravel, smallish I guess, judging by red eyes tanks 75lbs seems to look good


----------

